# First Outing in New Outback



## eajustice (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, we just returned from our first outing and learned quite a bit. We went to Deer Run Campground on the Current River in Van Buren MO. The weather was perfect and the campground and neighbors were fantastic.

I have read many entries on this site about making sure the joints on all the plumbing is tight and not leaking. I did not know about the joints in the floor in the bedroom of our 28RLS just inside the city water connection. I missed it. It was bearly connected and leaked all night our first night. When we got up in the morning there was a lake around our bed. What a surprise. I had to drive 100 miles round trip to rent a wet dry vac and clean it up. I think it will be ok and I fixed the leak but it made for a frustrating first outing.

Another thing that went wrong was the P-Trap under the bedroom sink. It was loose and leaked. I was unable to get it to stop so we could not use that sink. Thank goodness it was not as bad as the other leak.

Don't get me wrong, we love our outback and are looking forward to all the trips to come but we were not prepared for a weekend of work rather then relaxation. I guess it could have been alot worse. We love the huge awning and the large slideout and the ease of towing the 28RLS provides. We had alot of people come by and want to see the layout and features. The electrical, LP, and remaining plumbing worked like a charm.

Suggestions before camping:
When picking up your outback ask if the dealer has checked ALL the plumbing, not just part of it. Also, if they say they did check it, make sure they tested the city water as well as the fresh water storage tank. And if they do, make sure they put the drain cap back on the storage tank (they did not put ours back on so it was a good thing we had water and electric at our sight).

All in all, an educational weekend. Better luck next time, right?

Have fun and hope this helps,

Eajustice


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Not to rub salt in the wound, but someone else may learn from this:

Many people test out all their systems for the first time right in their own driveway. Just pretend they are out camping in woods, and run everything through there paces. That way, if there are any issues, you may be able to fix them before you hit the trail. Driveway camping! The neighbors may think your wacko, but I already know I am!









Hindsight...


----------



## eajustice (Jun 11, 2004)

That is a great idea. We did not because we have such a slope on our drive. We should have found a way though!!!!!! (or a parking lot!!)

We did try everything else though, including the air, frig, slide, brakes, etc. Thank goodness we did!!

We learn from our mistakes though.

I guess my suggetion to keystone would be better quality control (as has been suggested on this site many time before) and to the dealer that they should do a hook up of the city water on their predelivery work up as well as the fresh water tank.

OH WELL


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. Many of the issues I had could have been caught by the dealer...had they cared to look.

Keystone Quality Control has been brought up many times on the forums. I hope they are listening!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Pete,

Yep, that's how we did it...camped in the cul-de-sac. Foud out our p-trap was leaking, and the furnace never shut off / thermistor problem. Was glad to be able just to go inside and hop into bed in the house.

TEST CAMP ALWAYS FIRST!

Randy


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

eajustice, we had the same type of problem, just smaller with our 28RLS. We DID use the TT numerous times in the driveway, but the leak under the sick didn't show up until we actually stopped it up with water in it (to wash dishes...)
I thought it was going to be very bad when all our paper plates were toast, but a quick turn of the sick connector and it was snug - I then checked the rest under the kit sick and all were loose, and i snugged em up. All we had were a few tablespoons worth over 2 days... Ill have to go back and double check all now that we are into our 2nd actual outing.

Can't believe my phone actually works for internet on this laptop... "nerd" here...
To bad the weather is raining this 4th weekend.

Glad you were able to get all the water cleaned up quick!!!








Look forward to hearing more from your 28RLS!

I did just get done with my 3rd version of wheel chocks, and these seem to work the best (the basic wood between the wheels idea...)

cheers!


----------

